# gigabyte r7850oc 2gb



## bestpain (Feb 11, 2013)

I have an budget of 25 k in which i needed gpu,cpu,mobo,ram,psu.
i had decided to go with msi 7770 in 8k,and also decided to do an crossfire in future.
but after looking at the gigabyte r7850oc 2gb model i think its good enough....which is at 14 k....i am in love with it....but my budget doesn't allow me to love it...so i was thinking of not purchasing an cpu...i have an old intel pentium 4 3.2 ghz and a intel dual processor....i know its a bottleneck but is there any chance of average gameplay......will buy an core i3 next month if its okk............hope u understand


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

before falling in love check out this post :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/168091-looking-grpahics-card-around-8k-2.html#post1817668


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2013)

Post this in pc configuration section.

Post this in pc configuration section.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> before falling in love check out this post :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/168091-looking-grpahics-card-around-8k-2.html#post1817668



after to much reading i came to know that hd 7770 is out of stock everywhere.....is that what u want to tell ?
asus 7770 and msi 7770 both have same price should i buy any of them?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2013)

i3 3220 (7000)
Asus GTX650ti (10000)
Corsair cx430v2 (2500)
Gigabyte b75m dh3 (4100)
G.Skill RipjawsX 4 GB 1600 MHz (1700)

total: 25300

I think this is the best you can get for ~25k. GTX650ti is faster than 7770.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2013)

bestpain said:


> after to much reading i came to know that hd 7770 is out of stock everywhere.....is that what u want to tell ?
> asus 7770 and msi 7770 both have same price should i buy any of them?



nope buddy, HD7770 is available just don't get the gfx card you mentioned on the thread title - that's what I wanted to tell.

As for your 2nd question you can go with any of them but care to share the price and source ?


----------



## rst (Feb 16, 2013)

amd 7750 is the best card which require low psu i.e 400w (although in flipkart it is 450 w) 
 Its price is continously increasing in flipkart (from 6660 to 7247)
 you can also go for gigabyte 7750 for rs 6660,GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI GRAPHIC CARD
With this card, you will not have much problem in you budget

If you want 7770 then it is available for rs 9430 (1gb ddr5), Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2013)

HD7770 is just too pricey on FK .. local shops have it around ~8k


----------



## rst (Feb 17, 2013)

For the best graphic card price
See the link,www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2013)

saw that website before but did not recommend them more than 2/3 times as I don't know many people who have got their product from there anyway, they really have some great prices but check out the price of ASUS NVIDIA 650 2GB DDR5 - you will LOL - it's must be a typo.


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah 
You are right "topgear"
May be some printing mistake


----------



## bestpain (Feb 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> saw that website before but did not recommend them more than 2/3 times as I don't know many people who have got their product from there anyway, they really have some great prices but check out the price of ASUS NVIDIA 650 2GB DDR5 - you will LOL - it's must be a typo.



cost to cost is cheaper than mdcomp

i have to purchase hd 7850 2gb model in march....but cant decide which brand to buy asus,sapphire or gigabyte.....all have same price
whose service centre are best?
need the model which can be overclocked?
my budget is 14k


----------



## Myth (Feb 18, 2013)

Sapphire


----------



## bestpain (Feb 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> Sapphire



myth can i overclock sapphire model?


----------



## Myth (Feb 18, 2013)

bestpain said:


> myth can i overclock sapphire model?



Yes you can.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2013)

bestpain said:


> cost to cost is cheaper than mdcomp
> 
> i have to purchase hd 7850 2gb model in march....but cant decide which brand to buy asus,sapphire or gigabyte.....all have same price
> whose service centre are best?
> ...



as for service just ditch the last one and MD computers - well, to get good prices either you have to call them or go in there  - they don't update the website regularly.


----------



## bestpain (Feb 19, 2013)

give the names of software used used for benchmark,fps,temperature and to overlock


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2013)

Benchmark: 3d mark, 3d vantage, cinebench11.5
Temp: hwinfo32/64, gpuz, 
OC: sapphre trixx, msi afterburner
fps: fraps, msi afterburner


----------



## bestpain (Feb 19, 2013)

Myth said:


> Benchmark: 3d mark, 3d vantage, cinebench11.5
> Temp: hwinfo32/64, gpuz,
> OC: sapphre trixx, msi afterburner
> fps: fraps, msi afterburner



can i play games on sony bravia 32 inch in ultra at 1080


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 19, 2013)

bestpain said:


> *i have to purchase hd 7850 2gb model in march....but cant decide which brand to buy asus,sapphire or gigabyte.....all have same price
> *


*

Firstly, all models doesn't have same price. SOme models have hogher some models have lower price.
If you can find Asus DC II & Sapphire (normal edition) , at same price, your first choice should be DCII.*


----------



## bestpain (Feb 19, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Firstly, all models doesn't have same price. SOme models have hogher some models have lower price.
> If you can find Asus DC II & Sapphire (normal edition) , at same price, your first choice should be DCII.



asus model is 500 rs more than sapphire on mdcomp.....for service centre which model will be better in bihar


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 20, 2013)

bestpain said:


> asus model is 500 rs more than sapphire on mdcomp.....for service centre which model will be better in bihar



No idea about the quality of after sales service in Bihar.


----------

